# This is strange



## Parson (Aug 18, 2008)

First of all, hi everyone...I have not posted here as I am a pretty reclusive person and do not hang out on the internet too much.

I do have a question though and am wondering if anyone else has had this happen...

I was mixing a song on my computer with my new gizmo hooked up and when I panned a drum track to the left and a synth track to the right they both seemed to appear in the middle still!

So I tested with a pan full left or full right and the sound stays firmly in the center with a small amount of volume difference.

It appears my amp is mono...?


----------



## keenween (Feb 12, 2008)

I've read one other report of this unit providing mono output...so you might not be crazy, hopefully someone more in the know can chime in. 

It might be helpful to post what equipment you have and how its connected. Is it mono with all sources?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

I sent to Stephen this info ... and we will respond ASAP. :huge:


----------



## imported_Murrel (Apr 28, 2008)

I am not having this issue with my Gizmo. It is hooked to my PC and although I have no balance control I am able to test each speaker individually in the sound/speakers/configuration (Windows Vista).


Murrel


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

This was also reported on AV123 forum.

Only one of my 2 are hooked up right now, but it is OK for stereo....


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

No problems with mine for stereo. I have it hooked to my pc, and playing with the balance works, I can get clear separation. For example, I could hear only rhythm guitar in the left, but the lead in only the right.

On a side not, when I have the gizmo volume around 20 or higher, I can hear background hissing while the source is muted. It get worse as the volume on gizmo goes up. Is this noise from the source (PC)?


----------



## mditty (Oct 9, 2010)

I hear no hissing from mine hooked up to an ipod and turned up to 50. I leave it on like this through the night in my room so I'd hear something if there was noise there. So sounds like it might be the source, the noisy pc case might be adding noise to the line.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

My Gizmo is dead silent with volume cranked. 

I did not play with balance at all, but I did notice the stereo separation improve dramatically when I adjusted the treble upward.


----------



## imported_95RCode (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine appears to be working fine.

AC/DC Highway to Hell has great stereo effect.

James


----------



## wesley63 (May 25, 2008)

Feeding Gizmo with an iPod. Excellent stereo imaging.


----------

